# Finding music teachers



## Grosse Fugue

I want to learn the piano but I don't know how to go about finding a teacher. The internet gives way too many options. So how do you go about finding a suitible teacher.Thanks


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations on your desire to learn to play the piano .

Your local universities would be a good source of information to try first. Most have a music department who might be able to help you find a good teacher.

For Memphis, this site: Memphis Music Teachers has a listing of teachers in your area.

For the Chester, UK area, this listing.

You can also ask around any of the better music shops - shops that sell pianos preferably - and seek their advice on finding a good piano teacher.

In Memphis also, you can check with the Memphis chapter of the A.G.O. (American Guild of Organists) as many organists will also offer piano lessons.


----------

